#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Computer Science and Engineering Notes >  >  Neural Network as a Directed Graph in Neural Networks free pdf

## Simmi Joshi

The visibility of nonlinearity in the type of a neuron limits the scope of their use to neural networks. Nevertheless, signal-flow graphs perform provide a neat method for the portrayal of the flow of indicators in a neural network. A signal-flow graph is a network of guided links that are interconnected at selected points known as nodes.





  Similar Threads: Time-Delay Neural Networks for Speech Recognition, neural network lecture notes Quantization, neural network  in Neural Networks free pdf Network Topologies in Neural Networks free pdf Artificial Intelligence of neural network in Neural Networks fre pdf Introduction to Neural Networks, Neural network, Computer science

----------


## amitsharma957

gud notes about graph.......i wnt more????.......thanks

----------

